# Hobbytalk Question... Tech



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Is it me or is the forum board not "emailing" anymore about updates, or forum replies or posts? Usually when I get a PM or a forum reply or a subscribed forum is posted to i get updates. It has suddenly stopped. Anyone experiencing this?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

RCMits said:


> Is it me or is the forum board not "emailing" anymore about updates, or forum replies or posts? Usually when I get a PM or a forum reply or a subscribed forum is posted to i get updates. It has suddenly stopped. Anyone experiencing this?


Mits LMK if you get this notice


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

I get mine yet


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

nope nothing... and there is nothing blocking it from my end.
ill try changing email providers to see if that helps maybe??
it just suddenly stopped after the new year. am i the only one experiencing this?

thanks PM.


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

RCMits said:


> nope nothing... and there is nothing blocking it from my end.
> ill try changing email providers to see if that helps maybe??
> it just suddenly stopped after the new year. am i the only one experiencing this?
> 
> thanks PM.


Mits, mine quit a while back. I updated my email to my work address and it worked again. I tried changing it back to my personal address and it quit again. I'd love to get the notices at my personal email again.


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

I use yahoo mail and get them.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Mits and JD What are your providers that it doesn't work on 
and you guys are not the only ones others are having some problems too 
LMK


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

Promatchracer said:


> Mits and JD What are your providers that it doesn't work on
> and you guys are not the only ones others are having some problems too
> LMK


Mine is through Road Runner (Time Warner Cable).


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

guess this board doesnt like live.com or hotmail.com which i both use for everything. i kept getting:

Your email address may no longer be valid or is excessively bouncing emails. You will need to change your email address to a valid email address by clicking the UserCP link at the top of any page.

So i changed it to my gmail account which i dont like or use.. but now it works it seem.. grrr.

stopped working on 12/26, was the last time i got an email..


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

OK now that I know it is certain servers I will take that to the forumguru 
Thanks


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

thx


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

what i think is interesting is, the hobbytalk emails come from:

HobbyTalk [email protected] via web.pdaphonehome.com 
on a blacklist check... 

it could be since the domain name and the mail server name doesn't match up, it is being treated as spam.

i know hobbytalk got bought by another web forum service, could they be sharing the same mail server for outbound notifications? :\ hotmail and msn get pretty strict to limit spam in that way.. i wonder. my gmail just notified and junked the hobbytalk stuff today... i had to make a filter.. odd??


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have the same problem. I use hotmail and have not recieved anything in weeks. PM's or thread replys


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

brett, i changed over to a gmail account just for now... :\ hotmail/live/outlook.com won't receive any.. i dont know what i can do but im looking into if the outbound sender is blacklisted.. hence why it is blocked.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Dear admins: I see the problem. Outgoing email and message notifications are coming from:

Received: from web.pdaphonehome.com (mail.pdaphonehome.com. [184.173.102.171])

the mail server is blacklisted on a couple major lists (not all) but MSN/HOTMAIL has tagged this server as a spam server (sending out too many emails and or something in the config is making it seem like a blacklist:


: Check the blacklist check: http://multirbl.valli.org/lookup/184.173.102.171.htm

Blacklisted Listings of 184.173.102.171 

dnsbl.justspam.org
JustSpam.org
*IP 184.173.102.171 is BLACKLISTED by dnsbl.justspam.org.*

b.barracudacentral.org
Barracuda Reputation Block List
http://www.barracudacentral.org/reputation?pr=1&ip=184.173.102.171

l4.bbfh.ext.sorbs.net
BBFH Level 4 (SORBS)

If you look up one of the major blacklister/spam modules, 
The ip address *184.173.102.171* is listed as "poor" on the Barracuda Reputation System. 

In short, the mail server will be blocked by a good handful of servers.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I will send it to them 
Thanks Mits for the help


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

We should no longer be blacklisted now. Are you able to confirm whether the issue persists?
LMK


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ill switch to hotmail right now.. hang on.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

test post


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Doesn't sound like a service you would want to do business with. 

I wonder if it was a cheap option.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Could this provider be the reason that the threads load slow, frequently lock up, and often when using the back button freeze. I am not having this issue on any other site or threads.

Probably not for this topic but again, could it be related. 

I did scan my PC and no issues, viruses, and it has a clean bill of health.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

at this time, my hotmail account is not getting anything, i switched it back to gmail.. it's ok. don't worry.

now regarding the "slowness" of the forum, it could be (this is PURELY my guess) , this forum is on a co-hosted server with many other forums and or websites sitting on the one server. it could be that the resources being used for every website, is slowing down the services. it could also be the amount of bandwidth that is alloted to the incoming/outgoing processses to this forums database etc. 

i remember when rct*ch was "bought" or "transitioned" to a marketing group that just handles sites like these with high traffice (internet brands) they had issues and it took awhile for them to figure things out and adjust.

im sure hobbytalk is going thru that "transition".

the email portion is because i think they are bouncing hobbytalk outgoing email off another server with a different domain, so it comes across AS spam, and/or that server does send out spam etc. again, i can only speculate and wonder.. as i dont know the setup or know how it is configured...

but... i can make an educated guess..


----------



## sizlinspirit (Jan 25, 2013)

Has the problem been completely resolved? I've been facing similar issues.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*It must be You.....*

Mits,
Our long time Hobby talk friend.....................
I get mine.......................
It must be you.............................
LOL!
Hope all is going well for you... 
Other than this!
Dan


----------

